# Front speaker install



## Guest (Feb 8, 2003)

I have some speakers for my 97 200sx that I wanted to install. I wanted to do the install myself so I would save some money and learn some stuff along the way. I just have some questions that have come up. 

1. To get to the front speakers, do I have to remove the whole door panel or is there a way to just get the grill off. I unscrewed everything so that the door panel was just hanging on by the handle but I couldnt get it off after that point.

2. I to remove the back panel covering the rear speackers I will have to remove the side panels that cover them. To do this I just pull at them correct? I have no urge to break anything so I just wanted to clarify. 

Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

1. the whole door panel does have to be removed, after all the screws are taken out you have to remove the door handle and you also have to disconnect the power door locks/power windows harness after that just lift the panel so it comes out from the window open and it comes right off.

2. for the back panel there are some prongs that are accessible from the trunk use some plyers squeez the prongs and push them up. I can remove my back panel without removing the panels alongside of it because its a little flexible, but if you are unable to you can take it out by removing one of the side panels. that part is a little tricky cause you also have to unscrew the seat belt and the panel below it. 

How I was some help


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2003)

Thanks, thats baiscally how I figured it would have to go, but how do I remove the door hande? It has a plastic ring around it that is cracked in 2 places so i dont wnat to just go at it with a screw driver trying to pry it off.


----------



## yu yevon (Nov 21, 2002)

Yes someone please help. I cant get the freakin door handle off...


----------



## yu yevon (Nov 21, 2002)

SoMeBoDy.....Anybody help me and my poor sentra. The damn door handle wont come off.


----------



## 200sxpower (Jun 4, 2002)

there is a screw in the middle of the door handle... unscrew that... the trim should pop right off at that point


----------



## pearsont74 (Oct 1, 2002)

are you talkin about the level that opens the door? Do you have power windows or manual? the pastic around the door handle just pops off.the actual handle doesnt come off (at least on the 95 200sx) Its easy once you get it off one...


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

200sxpower said:


> *there is a screw in the middle of the door handle... unscrew that... the trim should pop right off at that point *


it didnt when i tried...


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

There is one screw, and then there are clips on either side of the handle gaurde. Take a screw driver and the pry the gaurd off from the left side, wile holding the actual door handle open.


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

i know that this is a really stupid question but i assume that the window should be down.

i ask because my friend someow scratched the tint on his window when he tired to take his door panel off


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

It doesnt really matter up or down. You would really have to slam the panel into the window to scratch the tint. But if you feel safer having it down that wouldnt hurt either.


----------



## twisted200ser (Jun 4, 2002)

ok the ring around the handle comes off without taking any screws out you simple put a skinny flat screw driver on the inside of the ring i dont know if that made sense if not i will try to explain again


----------

